# Cat services we'd pay for



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

My friend's father died and she was fired all in the same month. She's the greatest cat lover and cat carer I've ever met. She does such hard and excellent work with strays, it's just amazing. She's also a dog trainer and excellent with dogs. I told her she might try having her services hired by pet owners and that way be able to make a living. So I was wondering what services we cat owners would be willing to pay for? My idea is to create a flier so she can advertise a list of services.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

How about an hour of play time or companionship with cats left home alone? Could combine it with cleaning the litter box or feeding.

The obligatory dog walking comes to mind, but is there a dog park nearby? Maybe throwing a ball for 30 minutes as well as walking.


----------



## soonersseth (Aug 26, 2012)

cat sitting when I need to be gone at my place tho she likes it here.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I pay for a pet sitter/house sitter.


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Definitely a pet-sitter. I see that your location is in the Middle-East - different parts of the world can have different attitudes towards pets, in terms of how much they are a part of the family, and the type of care they receive, so keep that in mind when creating the flyer. I hope it goes well


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

tezster, because you're very right we're focusing mainly on the Anglo-Saxon population (Americans, Canadians, Brits, Australians). Also Europeans in general.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

My post sent itself. I wanted to add that all ideas above are great and I've written them down.

I have gladly paid for a knowledgeable and caring cat person to accompany me throughout the whole process of taking my cats to the vet, helping me make medical decisions, picking up a cat and bringing him to my home when I must be at work so he doesn't have to spend a few more hours in a cage at the vet's waiting for me. Also helping me trap my hard-to-get cats to go to the vet's, teaching me how to hold and train my cats to ride the elevator with me instead of climbing the stairs 5 floors up as I used to do, etc. Showing me how to brush a cat (I had zero experience back then), etc.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Straysmommy, we do have someone here that does something like that, sending kitty to and fro vet/groomer/boarding house (pet taxi services), trapping stray kitties. I used him when I sent ET to boarding house and it seemed his business is so good, throughout the ride to the boarding house, he had to pick up a kitty for grooming and his hp had been ringing non-stop with people needing his services to send a stray to the vet, trapping a stray and to deliver pet food.

I would probably need more of the pet taxi service to and fro boarding house and getting ET into the carrier should I fail to do so.


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

Definitely cat sitting!! I have a FANTASTIC cat sitter who is actually certified some how. 

But the big perk about her services is that she will clean when visiting! I always have her vacuum and mop when I'm gone for a weekend. It's fantastic to come home to a clean home and happy kitties. She also texts pictures when she visits, so I know my cats are being taken care of!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

snowy, that's great, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Some other stuff I might pay for in a home visit, though I would want someone experienced in doing these things, so probably some kind of background in a vet office/groomer: medicating a cat, clipping claws, shaving a cat (not any kind of hair style, just a tummy shaving, something I want for Blacky because the hair on her tummy gets really bad knots). And hey, that perk mentioned of cleaning the home sounds like something I'd be down for!! I hate dusting shelves.


----------

